# Win 98 DSL



## §Alptraum§ (16. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 
 so ich hab momentan echt ein gravierendes Problem.

 Folgendes:
 Da ich zwei Festplatten habe, habe ich selbstverständlich Winxp und Win98 sepperat installiert. Nun kann ich auch ohne weiteres mit Hilfe des Bootmanagers von Betriebssystem a auf Betriebssystem b wechseln.


 DSL mit WinXP = ok
 DSL mit Win98 = will nicht

 Ich hatte mir sogar die Raspppoe treiber installiert, sprich die Protokolle hinzugefügt.

 Nun weiss ich aber nicht, wie ich eine DFÜ Verbindung herstellen soll....

 Wie denn auch, wenn der mich nach eine Telefonnummer fragt?

 Ich brauch doch nur einen Benutzernamen und ein Passwort.


 Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen....

 Ein DSL-Verbindungstool  von der Telekom und Arcor sagt, dass er ohne weiteres eine DSL Verbindung herstellen kann, aber sonst will es nicht...."per DFÜ"  also eine IP-Adresse wurde mir sogar vom Server mit dem DSL Verbindungstool zugewiesen.

 Mir erscheint das alles echt seltsam

 Wäre um jede Hilfe dankbar

 Cu Andy


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Guckst Du z.b. hier, hier oder hier.
Sind alle in deutsch.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

